# Golf cart LED headlights or kit



## buyer

I am putting headlights on my golf cart and LED makes sense. 
I may put some lower power lights on the front and some high power ones on top

I'm having trouble finding anything. They don't seem go be as advanced as with flashlights

Any recommendations or suggestions.


----------



## NorCal2500HD

Not sure what your budget is, but Baja designs makes the soltek...

http://www.bajadesigns.com/NET/C-375/LED+HEADLIGHTS


----------



## John_Galt

You could also look at http://www.visionxusa.com/led/index.htm, http://www.magnalight.com/c-140-led-light-bar.aspx (altho, magnalight seems to sell the same products as VisionX), or http://www.aircraftspruce.com/menus/el/ledlighting.html

These companies all seem to be selling the base product of VisionX, but I'm not sure.


----------



## gemniii42

I'm wanting to do about the same thing, but not on a golf cart, but a small compact utility tractor (CUT).
Here's a link (with pics) to what I want to almost copy:
http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/customization/139795-led-work-lights.html.

The peep put 4 Maxxima MWL-01A on a CUT.

However I would also like them to be removable so I could put them on a portable battery.


----------



## clint357

I made a couple of 900 lumen lights that throw way better than the Vision-X lights and you can change them from flood to pencil beam. I'll post pics tonight.


----------



## clint357

The trees are about 75 feet away.

My P7 offroad/utiltiy Lights...which are for sale for $150/pair for these prototypes. 








Low beams





High Beams





My 2 P7 units


----------



## sonicj

those look great clint357! that patriot above looks tough too. i have some halogen fog lights on my cart atm the moment, but i've been pondering a led setup. 

*subscribed!


----------



## clint357

sonicj said:


> those look great clint357! that patriot above looks tough too. i have some halogen fog lights on my cart atm the moment, but i've been pondering a led setup.
> 
> *subscribed!


 
Did you find a price on that patriot?


----------



## dirtsport7

The Patriot light is around $2,000. Probably a little overkill for a golf cart. You can get a couple of the Solo pods, $119 each and you would be very happy. 
http://www.visionxstore.com/product_info.php?cPath=45&products_id=401


----------



## kvadratnaya

clint357 said:


> The trees are about 75 feet away.
> 
> My P7 offroad/utiltiy Lights...which are for sale for $150/pair for these prototypes.


 
Hello. 

I would like to buy your prototypes If possible. 
I'm from Ukraine, actually. 
Payment through Visa or Paypal. 
I'm very interested. And going to try them on my trophy track as working light.
Waiting for your answer.

Dmitry


----------



## clint357

Send me an email; [email protected]
Sorry, but I just noticed this reply.


----------



## VisionXonly

Hi all!
Stumbled across this post and thought I'd share. Vision X makes some fantastic LED lights that would be perfect for golf carts. the Xmitter series which is an LED light bar ranges from 4" all the way up to 52" and outputs a ton of Lumens. *[advertising link removed - DM51]* The larger bars might be a little bright for the golf cart application, but the 6"-12" would look fantastic. Also the Vision X Solos are 2" LEDs that are bright and very affordable a few of those would be more than sufficient, wouldnt take away from the look, and also wont break your wallet. Not too mention you can customize the beam patterns and do some mix and match for optimal viability. You can find all these LED lights, and HIDs and Halogens as well on *[advertising link removed - DM51]* Happy light seeking!


----------



## DM51

Welcome to CPF, VisionXonly.

I've removed your links, as they contravene the Advertising Policies for CPF & CPFMP, however I've left your post. It will not be difficult for interested members to find the site as it is referred to in an earlier post.


----------



## sonicj

DM51 said:


> Welcome to CPF, VisionXonly.
> 
> I've removed your links, as they contravene the Advertising Policies for CPF & CPFMP, however I've left your post. It will not be difficult for interested members to find the site as it is referred to in an earlier post.


this makes using cpf less user friendly. now i have to open a new tab, toggle back and forth trying to figure out exactly what products the manufacturer was recommending for "our" conversation. where as his post likely had the specific links only a click away. its not like he jumped in and started pushing his products on everyone in the thread.... he chimed in on a thread where his product was mentioned without solicitation. this is good product support, and clearly not advertising abuse. please consider the member's needs and desires and overall site usability, and not just their advertiser's status, before deleting relevant & useful information from an authoritative source. my 2¢ fwiw. 
-sj


----------



## VisionXonly

I understand you dont want people coming to the site and spamming, makes sense. If I am allowed to say the name of the website, it is VisionXonly.com
and you can navigate from there to the Xmitter LED light bar page or the Solstice Solo page. (both under LED lighting) Those were the two product lines I was referring to in my post.


----------



## DM51

sonicj said:


> this makes using cpf less user friendly. now i have to open a new tab, toggle back and forth trying to figure out exactly what products the manufacturer was recommending for "our" conversation. where as his post likely had the specific links only a click away. its not like he jumped in and started pushing his products on everyone in the thread.... he chimed in on a thread where his product was mentioned without solicitation. this is good product support, and clearly not advertising abuse. please consider the member's needs and desires and overall site usability, and not just their advertiser's status, before deleting relevant & useful information from an authoritative source. my 2¢ fwiw.
> -sj


sonicj, there is a difference between a member giving impartial advice (which may include a link) and a manufaturer or dealer suddenly appearing here and putting links to his site in his very first post.

Normally, I would have just deleted the whole post as advertising, rather than go through the hassle of having to edit it. But I made a judgement that this was a genuine response to an enquiry, so I allowed it. The clues to where the exact items are to be found are all there. If it is too much hard work for you to “open a new tab and toggle back and forth”, well… *TOUGH $#!7.*

BTW, I suggest you take a moment of your no doubt valuable time to familiarise yourself with Rule 8, and consider yourself lucky that you have not been suspended for contravening it.


----------

